# 2004 Tundra For Sale



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm putting my Tundra up for sale. 4X2, short bed, black, grey interior, tow packace and Prodigy brake controler. Only 87,000 miles. This is great truck and i hate to part with it but we sold our TT and want to move to a Class C. Need room to park the new rig. Asking $12,000.00.


----------

